

Permanent Burning Man - fezz
http://nymag.com/daily/intelligencer/2015/08/will-burning-man-become-a-permanent-community.html

======
angersock
_" long-term survival of the culture, we are going to need a physical space"_

Isn't the transient nature of Burning Man--effectively, a massive opt-in piece
of performance art--kind of the point?

